# First act 9 string



## TimothyLeary (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry if it's been posted before.

I saw Bill kelliher of Mastodon in the studio videos of new album, and did a search and it seems he has a signature first act - http://www.firstact.com/Products/CustomGuitars/Gallery/Kelliher_Bill_DCLola9.aspx 

apparantly Matt pike of high on fire has one too, but the Bill's one is nicer, because it has ebony fretboard, cool inlays and really nice color! 

I thinks is a cool concept, three bass strings and the 6 strings are double like in a 12th string guitar.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 28, 2009)

st first i got excited because a major guitar brand was making a 9 string

not the kind I was hoping for though 
either way, pretty frickin nifty there


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 28, 2009)

the dude from High On Fire used one of those when I saw them open for Opeth.


----------



## reptillion (Apr 28, 2009)

Buy B.C. Rich Perfect 10 Bich 10-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

I really want one, after I get a 7 and a new amp (and maybe a Jackson USA)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 28, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Buy B.C. Rich Perfect 10 Bich 10-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend
> 
> I really want one, after I get a 7 and a new amp (and maybe a Jackson USA)



If you want a 10 string bich, get a Moser.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but it's a buzz kill when I see a 9 or 10 string guitar, and it turns out just to be a doubled six string. It doesn't count as ERG to me, because I likes me lots of separate strings.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah i thought it was going to be an actual 9, the kind that adds low notes. I would have been shocked that a company would even try to make money off that


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I vomited in my mouth a little.


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 29, 2009)

daughters plays a nine string with that setup. They say the action sucks but they cant resist


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 30, 2009)

This guitar does sound awesome, Bill used it for a lot of his parts on the new Mastodon album. Brent doesn't really use his first act custom anymore, there are a few pics of him using it but I have never seen a video, or any new pics recently. Probably because it had a Bigsby tremolo and never stayed in tune, espescially when it was tuned AGCFAD.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 30, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> the dude from High On Fire used one of those when I saw them open for Opeth.


 
they came to my town as well 
i thought he played a nifty looking guitar


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 30, 2009)

this should be moved to standard guitars imo.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2009)

Agreed, it's not a 9 string ERG so much as a slightly retarded standard 12 string


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2009)

I do love the sound of dual courses, being a 12 string player. I like how they've used them on the new album.

Shame Brent doesn't use his FA custom much, I love it.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 30, 2009)

9 and 10 string hybrid single/dual corse guitars are pretty awesome, especially when you want to get a 12 string (dual course) sound without your hand muscles turning to mush after a set.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 30, 2009)

dude first act rules!! i had a pink single pickup les paulish thing i got from wal mart for like 90 bucks. i put an emg 81 in it and it rocked!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 3, 2009)

Not what I expected (which was a 9 string single corse) but still pretty interesting.
I am gonna pick up Crack The Skye in the near future, the clips I've heard of it are really sweet and interesting.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 4, 2009)

After watching the new Mastodon DVD i was like "Who the hell makes that guitar..."

Now i know


----------



## damigu (May 4, 2009)

i like that 9 string setup more than the BC rich 10 string setup.


----------

